# Tape fell off. Ears are up...will they fall again?



## Joy8764 (Oct 5, 2015)

We have been taping the ears of my now 7 1/2 month GSD for 19 days now. Today they fell off and the vet is closed. As of right now his ears are up, but it's only been a couple of hours. I'm just curious to see what others think. Are they just up right now because the tape just came off? Or is this a sign that we might be done taping???? I tried looking around and couldn't find any info (maybe I didn't look hard enough). I will be so happy if they stay up!!! Any comments are greatly appreciated! *i should add that my vet used non sticky tape, knowing that it would fall off easier because he had a bad reaction when they were taped and glued*


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh my, the ears look great. Fingers crossed they will stay up. 

This old thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/142841-how-long-should-i-leave-jimmys-ears-taped.html suggests taking it in week segments - tape and then remove and check. Your gsd's was taped for 17 days so hopefully that did it


----------



## Joy8764 (Oct 5, 2015)

Mary Beth said:


> Oh my, the ears look great. Fingers crossed they will stay up.
> 
> This old thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/142841-how-long-should-i-leave-jimmys-ears-taped.html suggests taking it in week segments - tape and then remove and check. Your gsd's was taped for 17 days so hopefully that did it


Thank you so much! I couldn't find any threads like that. Yeah we had them taped for 10 days then reapplied but without any time in between...They're still up right now so we are keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah those ears are great. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

Does the vet do the taping? Or do you have to do it yourself? They look great though! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

